# Shower problem



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a 2004 Hymer B640, and my shower has stopped working, but all the other taps work. 

Reading past threads on here people often seem to change pumps, to increase pressure, but I don't think it's that.

When I turn the shower on, there seems to be no pull from the pump as the control panel above the door shows no drain of power from the battery like it does when the other taps are on. 

So this would indicate a problem with the shower tap itself?

Anyone have any advice on this aspect??

Currently in Portugal and ordering and fitting a new tap over the net is not an option :-(

Thanks


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

I had trouble with the head on mine have you tried taking the head off so you have an open hose then turning the tap on 

Trev


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Jimmy, it seems to me that the micro switch, in the tap, has failed, very likely a broken wire. If you can get it apart you can make a temporary repair?

curlyboy


----------



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok, will have a go. Putting my ear next to it I thought there may be a microswitch clicking on and off so will investigate.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Jimmybee

Find the two wires that go to the microswitch under the tap and either strip some insulation off each and jump a wire between them or insert a pin between them both and if it is the microswitch it will then work.
You can then fit a temporary any kind of switch until you can get hold of a new microswitch.

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...8115/Microswitch_for_Reich_Charisma_taps.aspx


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Or just test by opening the kitchen tap (assuming that works) and the bathroom tap. If the kitchen tap works that will switch on the pump, part of the water should then come out of the bathroom tap.

So, if this happens it confirms that bthe bathroom micro-switch is broke, if no water comes out there is another issue.

Pieter


----------

